# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen

## HVrijnsen

Goeie morgen.

Ik ben Harold.

Als beroep doe ik spuitgieten (kunststof industrie).
Als hobby ben ik, 
- Eerste hulp instructeur
- BLS / PBLS - AED instructeur

----------

